# The End Times: The Fall of Altdorf by Chris Wraight



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/the-fall-of-altdorf-hardback.html

The man behind the fantastic Swords of the Emperor duology is returning to the Empire for the greatest clash between Empire and Chaos since the Great Invasion and the Fall of Praag. Already ordered my copy!


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Its good, but kts not Archaon. Will pick up if funds allow.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Just had the brief pop in the mail, looks quite promising indeed! The Empire forces must be close to collapsing if the chaos hordes is rolling all the way to Altdorf.

Who wants to take guesses on the saviors of the Empire? Something tells me that it will be Vlad Von Carstein. It would be so hilariously ironic. After all he had designs on becomming a vampire Emperor. I do seriously wonder if Karl Franz will bite it, or having just enough plot armor to dodge the bullets so freely killing named chracters. But we do have Valten in the background to step up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh, the Empire is dying. The Chaos Gods are the only realistic threat so far to Nagash, and so to make it easier to get Archaon to the final confrontation, they've sent the Glottkin to destroy Altdorf, which has forced the Empire to split their forces.

The goal of the Storm of Chaos is no longer what it used to be (i.e desecrate the Flame of Ulric), unless paradoxically, it still is, and it's the goal of the Chaos Gods to make Archaon into an actual demigod to defeat Nagash.

Which of course begs the question of Be'lakor. Whereas he was little more than a nuisance in the past, now, however, with the coming of Nagash, he has an actual way of escaping the torment of servitude, as well as being an old throwback to Malal.

Still, there is Sigmar reborn still knocking about in this "End Times"


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/the-fall-of-altdorf-hardback.html
> 
> The man behind the fantastic Swords of the Emperor duology is returning to the Empire for the greatest clash between Empire and Chaos since the Great Invasion and the Fall of Praag. Already ordered my copy!
> 
> ...


Already ordered mine as well. Probably wont read it for a bit, but I couldn't miss this one, knowing how fast The Return of Nagash sold out -_-


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Its good, but kts not Archaon. Will pick up if funds allow.


And that in itself speaks volumes. Why the hell isn't Archaon directing the invasion of Altdorf?? We know his backstory now, and burning down the Grand Temple of Sigmar, slaughtering his champions and all the rest, that has to be what Archaon has existed for. And yet he is delegating it to the Glottkin brothers, so what is Archaon doing that he considers more important than Altdorf??



Brother Lucian said:


> Who wants to take guesses on the saviors of the Empire? Something tells me that it will be Vlad Von Carstein. It would be so hilariously ironic. After all he had designs on becomming a vampire Emperor. I do seriously wonder if Karl Franz will bite it, or having just enough plot armor to dodge the bullets so freely killing named chracters. But we do have Valten in the background to step up.


I would guess that Vlad will play some kind of role, he is a General in the Empire's forces now and Nagash has a vested interest in keeping the Empire alive long enough for Chaos to be defeated. But I think that the saviours of the Empire will be a group we never see coming.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Spotted major tidbits over at Warseer
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?401269-Chaos-Endtimes-Mk-II



-Karl Franz is alive and has new rules in the Glottkin book, he's called somehthing along the lines of "The ascended Karl Franz" and can resurrect from the dead if killed in-game, though no word's given on how often. In another fluff text, he's called the "Mightiest fighter of the Forces of Light". Make of that what you wish.



That I certainly did not see comming. But it does give meaning to Valten's new title from the first book. Valten, Herald of Sigmar.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Spotted major tidbits over at Warseer
> http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?401269-Chaos-Endtimes-Mk-II
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that too,



Methinks that Karl Franz is about to take a HELLUVA lot of levels in badass. Can't wait. :grin:



LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Being fair there was always that fluff of him fighting in the third battle of blackfire pass and becoming sigmar from back in at least 6th edition.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So just to confirm, as I didn't really pay attention enough when Return of Nagash came out. Is this another Limited Edition, or First Edition? As I've evidently missed out on getting Return of Nagash in that quite bookshelf tasty looking hardback.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't think they are meant to be Limited Editions, the price is the same as a regular hardback release.
I guess BL didn't anticipate the demand for this series, will be interesting to see how long this one will last.


----------

